# filter advice 15G



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

Hello All:

I'm a long time lurker, first time poster.

I want to upgrade my filter on my 15 gallon tank that I have been running for 1 year with an AquaClear Mini. I want to upgrade because this tank houses a 4 inch weatherloach that constantly stirs stuff, leaving my tankwater with floating particles and I also want to reduce surface aggitation.

I'm looking to upgrade to either the fluval 104 or eheim classic 2213. My questions are:

1. Are these too much for a 15G?
2. Can the flow be regulated?
3. Will they adequately deal with the particulate matter floating around?

My tank:

15 Gallon 24x12x12
medium planted - watersprite (planted and floating), java fern, crypt-Becketti, and an unknown Aponogenton.
6 black phantom tetras, 1 weather loach
co2 injected with hagen ladder
1-36w retrofit light from A.H. Supply

Thanks


P.S. I'm not starting a "which filter is better" war, I just want to know if either of these will work.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Im sure you could use either one of those filters, but, if it were me, I would go with a HOB with adjustable flow rate and no biowheel. Maybe an aquaclear the next size up from what you have.


----------



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

Kevin:

I'd like to get away from the HOB's because of the turbulence it causes on the surface. The surface area is so small on the 15 that I lose all the CO2 running my AC Mini. To solve that problem I stop the waterfall with some poly filter material cut to fit where the water comes out. Although this cuts the circulation down to zero, I take it out at night re-circulate properly.

I'm mostly worried about the amount of circulation either canister filter will create.


Frank


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

IMO, a canister filter will be to much for a 15G tank. I know that the flow on a Ehiem 2213 can not be adjusted, besides I would not recommend this filter (big pain); Fluvals flow rate can be adjusted. If you do not want to use a HOB filter then I would try one of the internal filters made by a variety of company's.


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

Here's a small canister filter made-to-order for a small tank:
www.futurepets.com/cgi-bin/search.exe?

Click on the "frog" button, then click on filters in the left column. It's the
filter at the bottom of the page, the Zoo-Med canister filter.
The only thing is....it will have to rest on the same level as the tank.

Bill


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Sorry but I must disagree with you all I have used a Fluval 104 ona 15 gallon. I worked perfectly but was a tad noisey for my bedroom. I thought the flow rate was perfect but IMO it made a bad CO2 diffuser. I currently use an Eheim 2215 (yeah, really big) with the quick disconnects. The quick disconnects allow you to adjust the flow, just be sure you adjust it with the ouput side of the filter (easier on the motor) I am using it with a small inline Co2 injector and when winter comes I will also have a Hydor inline heator. I believe a 2213 would be the perfect flow for my preferences but I had this one lying about so I figured why not.


----------



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

Getting closer but still have not decided

- Fluval flow can be regulated and used on a 15. (has potential)

- Ehiem can't be regulated (but I read somewhere that it can be regulated by drilling the sparybar holes larger) If anyone did this please advise.

- The zoo-med looks good but I don't think it will be a significant upgrade to what I already have.

Further questions:

1. Trena, why is the 2213 such a pain?

2. Dennis, when you say that the 2213 would have the perfect flow, is that with or without the in-line heater? and did you mean for your 15G?

3. In-line heater actually sounds good - will make for more room in the tank.

Thank you all so far for your advice.

Frank - still thinking


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I think the 2213 would be fine with or without the heater. THe heator shoul dnot take away much flow. You can also regulate the flow using any valve on the output side of the pump. Personally I recommend the quick disconnects, which come included with many of th epackages now, as it makes you filter maintance(1-2 months) much easier. I don't care for the Fluval over the Ehaim as the Eheim is much better built and doesn''t allow water to bypass the filtration. I don't think the Fluval is as effective as the Eheim.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Let me throw another wrench into your spokes here, so to speak. IMO, you can get rid of the ladder, inject directly into your ac and just get a slightly bigger ac. In my 10's I use the ac minis and pressurized injected into the uptake. I have no problem getting my levels into the 30's and keeping them there.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

To me cannisters on small tanks seem like overkill, but if Dennis likes 'em they cant be that bad ;-)


----------



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

dennis said:


> You can also regulate the flow using any valve on the output side of the pump. Personally I recommend the quick disconnects, which come included with many of th epackages now, as it makes you filter maintance(1-2 months) much easier.


How exactly can one regulate the flow using the quick disconnects?

Frank


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Each side of the quick disconnect has a valve. You can partially close the valve on the output side to reduce flow rate. I thought bigalsonline might have them so you could see a pic but i cant seem to find them.


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

Here is a link to Drs Foster & Smith that shows a quick-disconnect. This may give you a little more help.

quick disconnect


----------



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

Thank you all for all your help so far. 

As I understand it, one can control the flow of any canister filter simply by having a valve installed on the output side of the filter.(either on the quick disconnect, or just a regular valve plumbed into the line)

So I'm assuming that means if I buy the 2213 and find that unregulated flow is creating a vortex in my aquarium stressing out fish and blowing away plants, I'll be able to slow down the flow to something reasonable by restricting it via a simple valve on the outflow line.

Question: Are there any risks with this, i.e. damage to pump, too much internal pressure etc.

(Myra, thanks for that link)


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

Yw


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Astral said:


> 1. Trena, why is the 2213 such a pain?


1) Unclear setup instructions

2) No flow control

3) No elbow braces for the tubing

4) Not easy to clean

5) When cleaning loses prime, gets air in canister, have to drain to re-prime.

6) Does not have single connections for the hoses.


----------



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

Trena, forgive me for my stupid-ness, what do you mean when you say "no elbow braces for tubing" and "does not have single connections for hoses"

I read the Fluval manual online but did not see how to regulate the flow. Would you be able to explain? 

Also, any comments on regulating the 2213 via the quick disconnects?

Thanks

Frank


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You are not stupid for asking questions, not asking can be!

Elbow braces= Holds the tubing in a curve over the the top of the tank, where they enter the water.

Single connections= Both hoses are hooked to one single connector that hooks to the top of the filter. The Ehiem hoses hook one to the top and one to the bottom.


The Fluval flow rate is regulated by a gray handle located on the top of the filter. You raise the lever to decrease the flow or lower the level to increase flow.


----------



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

Although it seems you have already rejected it, I would like to give a big thumbs up to that inexpensive ZooMed canister filter. I use it on my 15G.
- Its cheap (about $45)
- It filters quite well (It is, IMHO, superior to your existing filter by virtue of being a zero bypass canister filter)
- Its quiet
- No one will accuse you of overdoing it

Carlos (Tsunami) turned me on to them a while back, and they are excellent for the 10-15G tank.


----------



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

Osteomata said:


> Although it seems you have already rejected it, I would like to give a big thumbs up to that inexpensive ZooMed canister filter. I use it on my 15G.
> - Its cheap (about $45)
> - It filters quite well (It is, IMHO, superior to your existing filter by virtue of being a zero bypass canister filter)
> - Its quiet
> ...


My mind is still completely open - and is soaking in all this good info!

I want to change filters basically for two reasons

1. Surface turbulence caused by HOB filters - I find that if I do not clog up the output of my AC Mini, the CO2 system that I have cannot keep up. (Hagen Ladder).

2. The Mini is not keeping up with cleaning the fine debris that my ever growing loach is stirring up.

The Zoo-Med appeals to me because it would deal with my first concern, but I'm not sure if it will take care of point number 2.

Can you stuff it with both coarse/fine filter stuff, or can you only use the proprietary filter materials?

I welcome all Zoo-Med owners to share their experiences.

Frank


----------



## Osteomata (Jan 11, 2005)

Regarding the filter media for the ZooMed:
The filter has two compartments:
- One is specifically designed for a medium density cylindrical sponge. 
- The other is wide open for your customized media. The kit comes with those little clay/porcelin noodles and a carbon bag. I elected to keep the noodles but replace the carbon bag with filter floss. I just stuff the filter floss on the top of the noodles.


----------



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

Osteomata said:


> Regarding the filter media for the ZooMed:
> The filter has two compartments:
> - One is specifically designed for a medium density cylindrical sponge.
> - The other is wide open for your customized media. The kit comes with those little clay/porcelin noodles and a carbon bag. I elected to keep the noodles but replace the carbon bag with filter floss. I just stuff the filter floss on the top of the noodles.


Cool - That helps a lot

I'll try and see if there is a local supplier here in Winnipeg so that I can take a closer look at it.

Frank


----------



## Astral (Sep 24, 2004)

Just finished phoning most of the local pet shops. In a city of a population of about 600,000 - nobody stocks it. Oh well!

Does anyone know of a Canadian online source that has the Zoo Med. I went to Big Als and MOPS but did not find them.

I don't have anything against buying from a U.S. supplier, but with currency exchange, shipping and handling - this little guy would cost the same (or more) than the Fluval 104. (The Fluval would win)

Thanks 

Frank


----------



## UncleJT (Apr 19, 2005)

I really like the ZooMed 501 Canister, here's a pic of it on my nano.







More pics, and full specs, of the nano can be seen in my Contest Journal here on APC.


----------

